# “Slow Spokes DFW” October Cruiser Bicycle Ride



## Fattirefan (Oct 3, 2013)

“Slow Spokes DFW” October Cruiser Bicycle Ride

Saturday, October 26, 2013, 10:30 AM
Trinity Trails, Fort Worth, TX

• location is the intersection of South University Drive & Riverfront Drive in Fort Worth
• meet at the parking lot across the street from the Hofbrau Stakehouse
• for reference, the Hofbrau is at 1712 South University Drive, Fort Worth, TX 76107
• the parking lot is adjacent to the Trinity Trail

The “Slow Spokes DFW” cruiser bicycle club invites all fans of cruiser style bicycles (beach cruisers, vintage balloon tires, ratrod bikes, kustom bikes, comfort bikes, etc.) to join them for a cruiser bike ride on Saturday, October 26, 2013 at 10:30 AM. We will ride a portion of the Trinity Trails system that follows the Clear Fork of the Trinity River. We will head North on the Trinity Trail, around the West side of Trinity Park, and continue North to the confluence of the Clear Fork and the West Fork of the Trinity River.

At that point, we will head back South on the Trinity Trail, passing by the East side of Trinity Park, and then we will make a stop for food and refreshments at the popular “Clear Fork Food Park,” featuring an array of tasty food trucks. The food truck park is located on the Trinity Trail (at 1541 Merrimac Circle). After that, it is a very short ride South on the Trinity Trail back to the parking lot we started from.

Let’s make this ride a “spooktacular” good time! Whoever displays the most Halloween spirit will receive a special prize. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Fattirefan (Oct 21, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing you at the Slow Spokes DFW cruiser bike ride on Saturday 10/26/13 in Fort Worth.


----------



## shanicegomes (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh Bad for me i missed it this time


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 4, 2013)

Anybody got pics??????


----------



## jerrykr (Nov 4, 2013)

*Here's the Ride Video*

https://vimeo.com/78448513

Facebook - Slow Spokes DFW - Others posted pictures there also.

Enjoy - Come out and join us!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice video! What camera are you using? I'm debating buying a smaller than DSLR point and shoot right now.


----------



## jerrykr (Nov 15, 2013)

GoPro Hero 2 for all the bike riding clips.

Canon T3i DSLR for pre and post stills and videos.

I would recommend the GoPro from the standpoint of mounting options.


----------

